# UK: 40% mehr Beschwerden bei Handy-Mehrwertdiensten



## Aka-Aka (4 Mai 2008)

http://www.nma.co.uk/Articles/37865/PhonepayPlus+reveals+40+rise+in+mobile+complaints.html



> George Kidd, chief executive of PhonepayPlus, said, "There are clear rules when it comes to the promotion, content and delivery of mobile phone paid services. We expect these rules to be followed and any failings of compliance will be punished," said.


George Kidd (aka "kidding George") betont freilich, dass man alles im Griff habe. Hat wohl dieselbe PR-Firma wie "unser" Oberregulierer Kurth.
(via The Scream)


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: UK: 40% mehr Beschwerden bei Handy-Mehrwertdiensten*

yes I think it is a 40% year on year rise.

el


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: UK: 40% mehr Beschwerden bei Handy-Mehrwertdiensten*

you are here, el? you should register here.


----------



## greengrow (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: UK: 40% mehr Beschwerden bei Handy-Mehrwertdiensten*

danke schoen


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: UK: 40% mehr Beschwerden bei Handy-Mehrwertdiensten*

welcome, nice to see you 
:bussi:


----------



## Heiko (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: UK: 40% mehr Beschwerden bei Handy-Mehrwertdiensten*

El?
Kal'El?


----------



## greengrow (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: UK: 40% mehr Beschwerden bei Handy-Mehrwertdiensten*

I first became aware of this wonderful forum in 2005. A good and kind forum member helped my family get our money back from these Majorcan 'entrepreneurs'.    

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/4397308.stm

That BBC program was the direct result of the marvelous help my family received from this great forum.
thankyou


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: UK: 40% mehr Beschwerden bei Handy-Mehrwertdiensten*

You are one of the best virtual friends I ever had - beside Heiko and some of _his_ friends here.
And *for sure *you have "paid back" the assistance that you and the BBC got from here. I am glad and honoured to know you (and some of our friends _there_).
The "entrepreneur" that was mentioned in the BBC programme was convicted of dial(l)er fraud in Hamburg, but left Germany free - just to start a world tour with his "smiling flyer", onboard was another "entrepreneur" who was running the company that did take away the money from my friends and family in 2003. We share the same roots and the same enthusiasm


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Mai 2008)

*AW: UK: 40% mehr Beschwerden bei Handy-Mehrwertdiensten*

-->
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=52070
(bitte hier schließen... ich muss mir mal was überlegen für die UK-Artikel, irgendein Erkennungskürzel)


----------

